# The Application nautilus has quit unexpectedly

## tugano

Boas.

Segui os passos indicados no handbook, compilei o gnome... quando entro no gnome dá-me aquele erro.

Alguma sugestão?

Obrigado.Last edited by tugano on Sun Dec 05, 2004 3:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tugano

Tá tudo com o frio?

----------

## RoadRunner

Não, mas devias já ter compreendido que deves indicar mensagens de erro que sejam elucidativas, e não apenas que o programa crashou. Com essa informação ninguém te poderá ajudar.

----------

## tugano

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Não, mas devias já ter compreendido que deves indicar mensagens de erro que sejam elucidativas, e não apenas que o programa crashou. Com essa informação ninguém te poderá ajudar.
> 
> 

 

Correcto!

```
>nautilus -c

running nautilus_self_check_search_uri

running nautilus_self_check_file_utilities

running nautilus_self_check_file_operations

running nautilus_self_check_directory

FAIL: check failed in nautilus-directory.c, line 1803

      evaluated: g_hash_table_size (directories)

       expected: 1

            got: 2
```

```
>nautilus -

(nautilus:8152): libgnomevfs-CRITICAL **: file gnome-vfs-uri.c: line 896 (gnome_vfs_uri_ref): assertion `uri != NULL' 

failed

(nautilus:8152): libgnomevfs-CRITICAL **: file gnome-vfs-uri.c: line 916 (gnome_vfs_uri_unref): assertion `uri != NULL' 

failed

(nautilus:8169): libgnomevfs-CRITICAL **: file gnome-vfs-uri.c: line 896 (gnome_vfs_uri_ref): assertion `uri != NULL' 

failed

(nautilus:8152): libgnomevfs-CRITICAL **: file gnome-vfs-cancellable-ops.c: line 248 

(gnome_vfs_make_directory_for_uri_cancellable): assertion `uri != NULL' failed

(nautilus:8152): libgnomevfs-CRITICAL **: file gnome-vfs-uri.c: line 916 (gnome_vfs_uri_unref): assertion `uri != NULL' 

failed

Multiple segmentation faults occurred; can't display error dialog

```

```
> gdb nautilus

(nautilus:8178): libgnomevfs-CRITICAL **: file gnome-vfs-uri.c: line 896 (gnome_vfs_uri_ref): assertion `uri != NULL' 

failed

[New Thread 32771 (LWP 8196)]

(nautilus:8178): libgnomevfs-CRITICAL **: file gnome-vfs-uri.c: line 916 (gnome_vfs_uri_unref): assertion `uri != NULL' 

failed

(nautilus:8196): libgnomevfs-CRITICAL **: file gnome-vfs-uri.c: line 896 (gnome_vfs_uri_ref): assertion `uri != NULL' 

failed

[New Thread 49156 (LWP 8199)]

Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.

[Switching to Thread 32771 (LWP 8196)]

0x40982ddf in _gnome_vfs_uri_resolve_all_symlinks_uri () from /usr/lib/libgnomevfs-2.so.0

```

Espero que tenha sido elucidativo.

Obrigado.

----------

## Matheus Villela

 *tugano wrote:*   

> Alguma sugestão?

 

1º - Coloca "-gnome" nas tuas USE flags.

2º - emerge unmerge *gnome*(seria legal fazer isso assim  :Very Happy:  )

3º - emerge rox

4º - emerge enlightenment | emerge fluxbox | emerge xfce4

5º - seja feliz com software que quando é lançado vem funcionando  :Smile: 

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Matheus Villela wrote:*   

> 5º - seja feliz com software que quando é lançado vem funcionando 

 

Não querendo matar o humor do seu post (mas já matando), o problema é da distro e não do Gnome.  :Wink: 

----------

## Matheus Villela

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Não querendo matar o humor do seu post (mas já matando), o problema é da distro e não do Gnome. 

 

O que vi foi o Gnome 2.8 sendo lançado "nas coxa" pra cumprir o roadmap que eles estabeleceram pra versão.

----------

## To

 *Matheus Villela wrote:*   

>  *fernandotcl wrote:*   Não querendo matar o humor do seu post (mas já matando), o problema é da distro e não do Gnome.  
> 
> O que vi foi o Gnome 2.8 sendo lançado "nas coxa" pra cumprir o roadmap que eles estabeleceram pra versão.

 

Não foste o único a ver isso  :Wink: 

Tó

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Matheus Villela wrote:*   

>  *fernandotcl wrote:*   Não querendo matar o humor do seu post (mas já matando), o problema é da distro e não do Gnome.  
> 
> O que vi foi o Gnome 2.8 sendo lançado "nas coxa" pra cumprir o roadmap que eles estabeleceram pra versão.

 

Certo, mas funciona pra mim no Gentoo também, então não ponha a culpa no Gnome.

----------

## Matheus Villela

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Certo, mas funciona pra mim no Gentoo também, então não ponha a culpa no Gnome.

 

Tá bom então, a biblioteca "gnomevfs" dá um segdefault e é culpa da distro? depois a culpa passa a ser do usuário?

Jogar a culpa na distro fazia até mais sentido, afinal é um tanto normal o povo do gentoo ter que aplicar patches e o modelo da distro faz com que isso tenha que ser feito, e se liberaram algo com código que não funciona como estável a culpa é até certo ponto deles mas convenhamos, o principal culpado é quem liberou o programa/biblioteca bugado.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Matheus Villela wrote:*   

> Tá bom então, a biblioteca "gnomevfs" dá um segdefault e é culpa da distro? depois a culpa passa a ser do usuário?

 

É óbvio que a culpa é de quem distribui, não de quem produz. Afinal de contas, se um programa é considerado estável por uma distro, isso significa que foi testado de modo que não vai falhar quando o usuário for usar. À partir do momento em que a distro distribui, ela se torna responsável pelo funcionamento do pacote.

Se o pacote funciona para uns usuários e para outros não, isso prova que o pacote não tem estabilidade pra ser colocado no branch estável. Mesmo que tivesse no branch instável, seria culpa da distro, que não soube não permitir que o usuário usasse flags de compilação ou configuração que gerassem os binários com o bug.

É falha da distro, ponto final. Não estou omitindo que o gnomevfs possa ter um bug, mas é óbvio que a falha é da distro. Quem te distribuiu o software? Quer dizer que se eu compilar o meu kernel pra SPARC e ele não bootar (e não vai mesmo), a culpa é do kernel?

Os desenvolvedores publicam, os distribuidores empacotam (ou criam ebuilds, no caso do Gentoo), testam e lançam. A responsabilidade sobre aquele pacote é da distro. É lógico que o Gentoo é uma distro de hobistas, lançada sem garantias, mas é por isso mesmo que se usa distros comerciais em máquinas de produção, pra você ter a garantia de aquele programa vai funcionar e se não funcionar como o esperado, quem é responsabilizado é a distro.

É muito fácil dizer que o pessoal do Gnome lançou o programa "nas coxa" e esquecer de que quem tinha a responsabilidade de te fornecer o software foi apressadinho e lançou "nas coxa" um software instável.

----------

## Mythos

Até ao momento não tive nenhum problema com o gnome e estou a usar a versão 2.8 em amd64 ~amd64...

Problema tenho com o nessus-libraries é só erros de compilação e não há meio de lançarem um patch decente...

----------

## Matheus Villela

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> É óbvio que a culpa é de quem distribui, não de quem produz.

 

Então a culpa é de quem liberou o 2.8.0 pra download na página do Gnome como parte do branch estável  :Smile: 

Vá ver a bateria de testes que foi feita antes do lançamento do xorg 6.8 pra garantir que fosse compilado/instalado adequadamente em qualquer sistema.

Vá ver o instalador gráfico do xfce4.

Não estou dizendo que o Gnome foi colocado no portage não funcionando, ele foi lançado(liberado) pela Gnome fundation não rodando(e isso é culpa deles) pra cumprir uma tranquera de roadmap, pra mim isso é uma falta de respeito com o usuário, se você não sabe se roda, se não pode dar garantia de nada pra isso existem builds diretas de CVS's, BETA's, PRE's, RC's.

----------

## fernandotcl

Não é porque saiu como estável que está sujeito à qualquer tipo de teste. A maioria dos bugs são descobertos quando o software é distribuido. É para isso que as distribuições tem branchs de testing.

Isso não foi um exploit ou um bug generalizado, foi um bug que aconteceu devido às circunstâncias da instalação do tugano, que são muito difíceis até de reproduzir. Ele ter acontecido no Gentoo foi o erro. Foi do Gentoo a falha.

É no branch de testing que se faz o diagnóstico dos erros. O Gnome 2.8 foi concluído às pressas? Então não tire ele do unstable tão cedo. O que não dá é pegar uma versão tão recente de software e reclamar que ele não funciona sendo que o papel de integrar o software no sistema é da distro.

----------

## Matheus Villela

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Isso não foi um exploit ou um bug generalizado, foi um bug que aconteceu devido às circunstâncias da instalação do tugano, que são muito difíceis até de reproduzir. Ele ter acontecido no Gentoo foi o erro. Foi do Gentoo a falha.

 

Sinceramente, pela saída do GDB não aparenta ser uma falha do gentoo, se fosse algo como "simbolo indefinido" provavelmente seria, quase sempre é o que ocorre quando as dependências ficam "desencontradas". 

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> É no branch de testing que se faz o diagnóstico dos erros. O Gnome 2.8 foi concluído às pressas? Então não tire ele do unstable tão cedo. O que não dá é pegar uma versão tão recente de software e reclamar que ele não funciona sendo que o papel de integrar o software no sistema é da distro.

 

O 2.8.0 ficou hard masked por mais de semanas de tão "errado" que ele estava, e esse problema não foi específico do Gentoo, os "empacotadores" do slack passaram pela mesma dificuldade, pelo que me lembro cogitou-se do Slack não suportar mais o Gnome por causa do 2.8.0.

Porém não estou dizendo necessariamente que o bug em questão seja culpa de um release prematuro da versão estável do Gnome, pra mim é nada mais que um efeito colateral, o software é lançado cheio de rombos é normal que se ache bugs durante muito tempo depois, 2.8.1 e 2.8.2 saíram como correções do 2.8.0 mas pode crer que mais correções vão sair.

Se o código deles não compila nos sistemas em que roda então perdeu-se uma das maiores liberdades do SL que é você poder modificar o aplicativo. Sinceramente eu repudio esse tipo de coisa e é isso que estou dizendo. É como certos infelizes que usam código fonte aberto pra criar software aberto que só compila na versão xyz do VC++ com SPX que nem o ultimo é, estragando com o código original e criando um trabalho derivado que o usuário nem vai poder se aproveitar como deveria.

----------

## fernandotcl

Não importa que o código esteja bugado. Ele podia estar com todos os bugs do mundo. Se a distro publicou, então a culpa é da distro. Ponto final.

----------

## tugano

E ideias para resolver o problema?   :Exclamation: 

----------

## Matheus Villela

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Não importa que o código esteja bugado. Ele podia estar com todos os bugs do mundo. Se a distro publicou, então a culpa é da distro. Ponto final.

 

Tá bom então.

 *tugano wrote:*   

> E ideias para resolver o problema?  

 

Envia o bug pra:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/

----------

